# Sicherheitsexperten sollen Lion unter die Lupe nehmen



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2011)

Apple rückt offenbar von der bisherigen Sicherheitspolitik ab. Das Unternehmen hat Experten vor Veröffentlichung eine Vorab-Version von OS X 10.7 "Lion" zwecks Fehlersuche zur Verfügung gestellt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

